

Notifications are a UX Anti-Pattern - linux_devil
https://medium.com/p/c4d8c9ccce39/

======
jjaredsimpson
why the hell to i have to click a down arrow to scroll. who thinks this is a
good idea.

also i assume i am the 5 billionth person to complain about a medium.com
article.

